# A word to the Wise



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

The days when piratated content (mostly movies and music) was more of less freely available may be over in North America. The torrent sites have been under fire for some time, but now the ISPs are under pressure to supply information on customers who have used the popular torrent clients to grab a movie or two. Tek Savvy, the best Canadian ISP, has now abandoned its efforts to protect customer privacy.

And the copyright holders will probably now go after the other ISPs using Tek Savvy as their precedent.

Canadian ISP Defends Decision Not To Oppose BitTorrent Copyright Trolls | TorrentFreak

And it is a virtual certainty that the copyright holders will soon shift their attention to Europe where the major torrent site is rar.bg, not itself an ISP but by far the largest "sharing site"

However, for movielovers, there are scads of movies on YouTube and other sites that appear to be free and legal.

And the Usenet Newsgroups will be virtually impossible to monitor.


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks
suggesting a canadian internet hit squad will come after you in Portugal, different laws, continent etc for downloading a movie is a bit like suggesting the Portuguese will send a hit squad after you for saying i don't like olives in a local bar in Toronto.
Kindly get a life


----------

